#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Жертвование своим телом- необходима буддологическая оценка

## Пема Ванчук

Проблема суицида и отношения буддизма к суициду является довольно актуальной. Из истории буддизма мы знаем о случаях суицида, описанных в Палийском Каноне, из "Сутры Золотистого света" знаем о том, что Будда в одной из жизней скормил свою плоть голодной тигрице и ее детенышам, знаем о чаньских Учителях, которые сжигали себя (отмечу, что сжигали себя безо всяких политических причин и лозунгов), известно самоссожжение бодхисаттвы Тхить Куан Дыка в Южном Вьетнаме, в художественном фильме Ким Ки-Дука "Весна, лето, осень, зима ... и снова весна" монах сжигает себя...

Но насколько оправданно такое жертвование телом со стороны не бодхисаттвы, не Архата, а обычного человека? http://vk.com/topic-44474562_27970741
Ведь если жертвование своего тела простым человеком будет оправдываться отыслкой на буддийские тексты, то не станем ли мы свидетелями того, что буддисты начнут сжигать себя из-за того, что им задержали выплату зарплаты, а при виде голодной собаки будут хвататься за нож, чтобы, как писал В. Маяковский: и из себя "достать печенку- "Мне не жалко, дорогая, ешь"?

Предлагаю обсудить этот вопросе вне политического контекста, опираясь на доктринальные основы буддизма.
Думаю, что если мы к придем к выводу о том, что жертвование своим телом для простого человека не является благим, то это поможет кому-то сохранить драгоценную человеческую жизнь, столь редко обретаемую в мире Саха (не путать с Якутией).

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> необходима буддологическая оценка


 а кому она необходима? для каких целей?

----------

Кузьмич (04.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Ламрим Ченмо, т. 3, Дже Цонкапа:




> (1) Краткое определение подходящих и неподходящих даров
> ...
> (2) Подробное разъяснение
> (а) Уместное и неуместное даяние тела
> 
> Если узнаем, когда даяние тела неуместно, то поймем, от противного, и когда уместно. Поэтому вначале объясню, в каких случаях неуместно. Их три.
> 
> Даяние, неуместное по времени
> 
> ...

----------

Tashi_Tsering (01.03.2013), Владимир Баскаков (02.03.2013), Германн (02.03.2013), Пема Ванчук (01.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Таким образом, с точки зрения Сутры, тело можно отдавать, если душу охватит великое сострадание, не оставляющее места удрученности из-за трудности такого дара, для великой и благой цели. С точки зрения высших Тантр школ Сарма, нельзя причинять какой-либо вред телу, вплоть до нанесения шрамов и подобного, иное будет восьмым коренным падением.

----------

Pema Sonam (01.03.2013), Tashi_Tsering (01.03.2013), Дубинин (01.03.2013), Пема Ванчук (01.03.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

Чем жертвуем? Телом? Телом каким? из чего составленным из имени, из чувств, из материи первичных элементов? 
Самоубийство приводит к перерожождению где?
Что убивается? Что гибнет?
Наверное в ответах на эти вопросы и лежит ответ.

----------

Кауко (17.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Чем жертвуем? Телом? Телом каким? из чего составленным из имени, из чувств, из материи первичных элементов? 
> Самоубийство приводит к перерожождению где?
> Что убивается? Что гибнет?
> Наверное в ответах на эти вопросы и лежит ответ.


Кончайте свой бред, это забавно лишь в небольших количествах. Рекомендую вам пожертвовать своей почкой, тогда вам станет яснее.

----------

Кузьмич (04.03.2013), Нико (01.03.2013), Павел Ш. (02.03.2013), Тао (03.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Продолжу свой комментарий. Из обетов - обеты Тантры наивысшие, поэтому если некто имеет обеты пратимокши, бодхисаттвы и тайной мантры - то обеты бодхисаттвы важнее обетов пратимокши, а обеты тантры - обетов бодхисаттвы. Таким образом, хоть бы адепт высших тантр и имел бы все основания к даянию тела посредством его разрубания, сожжения и т.п., то он не должен его совершать, так как это разрушит его обеты тайной мантры, хотя бы даже и следовало так поступать исходя из обетов бодхисаттвы. Совершать же даяние тела его отдачей в работу на благие цели ничего не запрещает.

----------


## Нико

> Таким образом, хоть бы адепт высших тантр и имел бы все основания к даянию тела посредством его разрубания, сожжения и т.п., то он не должен его совершать, так как это разрушит его обеты тайной мантры, хотя бы даже и следовало так поступать исходя из обетов бодхисаттвы.


Даже ради Гуру нельзя?

----------


## Вантус

> Даже ради Гуру нельзя?


Тут противоречивый вопрос.  Полагаю, что нельзя, так как пишут, что если Гуру требует нечто несообразное обетам - надо вежливо отказаться и объяснить причину. Есть и противоположное мнение - что для Гуру следует отдавать все (Ашвагхоша, "Пятьдесят строф благоговейного почитания Учителя"):



> [17] Было сказано, что тому Гуру, которому вы вручили слово клятвы [зреть Его тождественным вашему Йидаму], вы должны добровольно пожертвовать свою жену, детей и даже свою жизнь, хотя от всего этого не [такто легко] отрекаться.
> А стоит ли говорить здесь о преходящем богатстве?


Однако, думаю, что в этом случае имеется в виду Гуру, обладающий полным набором качеств ваджрачарьи.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Кончайте свой бред, это забавно лишь в небольших количествах. Рекомендую вам пожертвовать своей почкой, тогда вам станет яснее.


Ура ) Тогда о каком же жертвовании идет речь?

----------


## Нико

> Тут противоречивый вопрос.  Полагаю, что нельзя, так как пишут, что если Гуру требует нечто несообразное обетам - надо вежливо отказаться и объяснить причину. Есть и противоположное мнение - что для Гуру следует отдавать все (Ашвагхоша, "Пятьдесят строф благоговейного почитания Учителя"):
> 
> Однако, думаю, что в этом случае имеется в виду Гуру, обладающий полным набором качеств ваджрачарьи.


Наверное, просто Гуру, за которого можно отдать жизнь.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Ведь если жертвование своего тела простым человеком будет оправдываться отыслкой на буддийские тексты, то не станем ли мы свидетелями того, что буддисты начнут сжигать себя из-за того, что им задержали выплату зарплаты, а при виде голодной собаки будут хвататься за нож, чтобы, как писал В. Маяковский: и из себя "достать печенку- "Мне не жалко, дорогая, ешь"?


ну мы же не стали пока свидетелями массового отказа от собственности, общения, и других видов жертв, о которых упоминается в книгах. И я полагаю, что массовое жертвование тела несектантами тоже маловероятно. Инстинкт самосохранения стоек, и повреждается вероятно не сутрами.

 И я редко вижу людей, добровольно уступающих место в  длинной очереди к врачу, когда прием закончится через 2-3 минуты, а народа - огого.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> ну мы же не стали пока свидетелями массового отказа от собственности, общения, и других видов жертв, о которых упоминается в книгах. И я полагаю, что массовое жертвование тела несектантами тоже маловероятно. Инстинкт самосохранения стоек, и повреждается вероятно не сутрами.
> 
>  И я редко вижу людей, добровольно уступающих место в  длинной очереди к врачу, когда прием закончится через 2-3 минуты, а народа - огого.


Но вот отдельные товарищи пишут, что самосожжение в ТАР- это вроде как героизм, к тому же являющийся чуть ли не проявлением квинтэссенции буддизма. Думаю, что если будет так продолжаться, то скоро прочитаем следующую новость : "в связи с экономическими трудностями зоопарк г. Дели не в состоянии прокормить тигров и львов, поэтому ряд буддийских иерархов, живущих в Индии, выразили  желание накормить хищников своей плотью".

----------


## Akaguma

А что плохого в суициде то?


ЗЫ. И тут как не оценивай, как не запрещай, ежели захотел, то человек убьет себя.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

Глеб, предположим - Вы бы играли на тотализаторе. Ну и как бы Вы оценили вероятность наступления такого  события.

для простых людей - простой вопрос жертвы малым - деньгами, местом, едой, улыбкой.
Политическое самосожжение - акт редкий, посвящение себя миру - повсеместный, посвящение себя дхарме - полное - редчайший.

----------


## Dron

> А что плохого в суициде то?


Примерно тоже, что и в курении табака. Затягивает-с.

----------

Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Политическое самосожжение - акт редкий, посвящение себя миру - повсеместный, посвящение себя дхарме - полное - редчайший.]


Эх, только бы от этих актов лучше кому-нибудь стало.... Я когда тут слышу очередное объявление по громкоговорителю"Приходите все в храм молиться в 10 утра" -- меня всю прям передёргивает. Это значит, очередной мученик.....

----------


## Ондрий

Посмотрим изнутри на проблему

----------

Liza Lyolina (03.03.2013), Pema Sonam (02.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Посмотрим изнутри на проблему


Да, шокирующие откровения. Одиозный "гаши", оказывается, стоит за всем этим....... Правда, он не монах почему-то. И вообще, кто создатель сего фильма, заметьте....

----------


## Ондрий

чем не устраивают авторы? вы хотели чилийскую съемочную группу? или правду пишут только тибетцы в индии?

----------


## Нико

> А я бы голосовал за падре Чезаре Боницци.


Я что-то не поняла: у нас грядут выборы Папы?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Я что-то не поняла: у нас грядут выборы Папы?


да, кого Вы предлагаете на должность хозяина кольца Саурона  "кольца рыбака"?

----------


## Нико

Я не в курсе, чего там в Ватикане.  :Cry:

----------


## Германн

> А я бы голосовал за падре Чезаре Боницци.


Милостью Гуру-Будды, мне всё же известно со всей очевидностью, что конклав изберёт Папой Римским Питера Тарксона, чернокожего кардинала из Ганы.

К нам, буддистам, пророчество Малахии не имеет непосредственного отношения - в отличие от пророчества Падмасамбхавы о Е.С. Далай-Ламе 14-м и Гьялва Кармапе 17-м. Но речь в нём идёт о периоде той же самой глобальной войны. Е.С. Далай-Лама и Гьялва Кармапа, как минимум, Арья Бодхисаттвы (не ниже 8 бхуми) - скорей же всего, полностью пробуждённые Будды. Пока существует исторический буддизм, Будды и Бодхисаттвы так и будут воплощаться в облике живых, исторических Учителей. Есть смысл отнестись к ним с глубочайшим уважением.

(На месте Вантуса, я бы немедленно прибегнул к практике Ваджрасаттвы; покаялся бы и вернулся к Будда-Дхарме. "Капалика" это большая ошибка.)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Милостью Гуру-Будды, мне всё же известно со всей очевидностью, что конклав изберёт Папой Римским Питера Тарксона, чернокожего кардинала из Ганы.
> 
> К нам, буддистам, пророчество Малахии не имеет непосредственного отношения - в отличие от пророчества Падмасамбхавы о Е.С. Далай-Ламе 14-м и Гьялва Кармапе 17-м. Но речь в нём идёт о периоде той же самой глобальной войны. Е.С. Далай-Лама и Гьялва Кармапа, как минимум, Арья Бодхисаттвы (не ниже 8 бхуми) - скорей же всего, полностью пробуждённые Будды. Пока существует исторический буддизм, Будды и Бодхисаттвы так и будут воплощаться в облике живых, исторических Учителей. Есть смысл отнестись к ним с глубочайшим уважением.
> 
> (На месте Вантуса, я бы немедленно прибегнул к практике Ваджрасаттвы; покаялся бы и вернулся к Будда-Дхарме. "Капалика" это большая ошибка.)


Война за чистое сознание, а не за патакание низменным страстям.
Что же до Peter Romanus ) Думается мне, что у них будет коллегиальный папа, чтоб следовать второй заповеди - Не сотвори себе кумира. Один по четным, а другой по нечетным дням и отдельный папа на выходные(шутка)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> На месте Вантуса, я бы немедленно прибегнул к практике Ваджрасаттвы; покаялся бы и вернулся к Будда-Дхарме. "Капалика" это большая ошибка.


Ну вот, а Вантус говорит, что все ваххабиты идут в тхераваду.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну вот, а Вантус говорит, что все ваххабиты идут в тхераваду.


Да, вот бы и Германн туда свалил! Было бы здорово. Печально видеть, как из ваджраяны делают некий европейский новодел,  подменяя в ней все смыслы. Наверняка, наш друх даже не знает, что именно обозначает мантра Ваджрасаттвы и почему ее называют мантрой ваджрной связи.

----------


## Нико

> Да, вот бы и Германн туда свалил! Было бы здорово. Печально видеть, как из ваджраяны делают некий европейский новодел,  подменяя в ней все смыслы. Наверняка, наш друх даже не знает, что именно обозначает мантра Ваджрасаттвы и почему ее называют мантрой ваджрной связи.


Ну вот, наши "гневные и грозные" парни наконец-то на арене. )

----------


## Вантус

> Ну вот, наши "гневные и грозные" парни наконец-то на арене. )


Я ж просто слабоумный маразматик, какой я "гневный и грозный".

----------


## Нико

> Я ж просто слабоумный маразматик, какой я "гневный и грозный".


Вы себя неооцениваете. )

----------


## Вантус

> Вы себя неооцениваете. )


Поэтому пойду-ка я варить тибетский чай. Абсолютно безразличен к тибетцам, но их чай меня радует настолько, что готов пить его весь день.

----------


## Нико

> Поэтому пойду-ка я варить тибетский чай. Абсолютно безразличен к тибетцам, но их чай меня радует настолько, что готов пить его весь день.


Это уже -- почти жертвование своим телом (буддологическая оценка).

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, вот бы и Германн туда свалил! Было бы здорово. Печально видеть, как из ваджраяны делают некий европейский новодел,  подменяя в ней все смыслы. Наверняка, наш друх даже не знает, что именно обозначает мантра Ваджрасаттвы и почему ее называют мантрой ваджрной связи.


Поделитесь пожалуйста информацией о :"...что именно обозначает мантра Ваджрасаттвы и почему ее называют мантрой ваджрной связи...", перевод мантры из текста краткого нёндро Лонгчен Ньингтик, у меня есть-это не то?

----------


## Нико

> Поделитесь пожалуйста информацией о :"...что именно обозначает мантра Ваджрасаттвы и почему ее называют мантрой ваджрной связи...", перевод мантры из текста краткого нёндро Лонгчен Ньингтик, у меня есть-это не то?


Ну это, имхо, потому что ОМ ВАДЖРАСАТТВА САМАЙЯ....

----------


## Ондрий

> Поэтому пойду-ка я варить тибетский чай. Абсолютно безразличен к тибетцам, но их чай меня радует настолько, что готов пить его весь день.


как ты это пьешь? бррр

----------


## Германн

> Да, вот бы и Германн туда свалил! Было бы здорово. Печально видеть, как из ваджраяны делают некий европейский новодел,  подменяя в ней все смыслы. Наверняка, наш друх даже не знает, что именно обозначает мантра Ваджрасаттвы и почему ее называют мантрой ваджрной связи.


Мантра Ваджрасаттвы очень бы Вам помогла - но Вы всё-таки предпочитаете двигаться в Ваджрный Ад. Очень жаль.

----------


## Германн

> Что же до Peter Romanus ) Думается мне, что у них будет коллегиальный папа, чтоб следовать второй заповеди - Не сотвори себе кумира. Один по четным, а другой по нечетным дням и отдельный папа на выходные(шутка)


А я вот не шучу. Это только кажется, что будущее неизвестно. Если жизнь конкретного человека ещё допускает какие-то вариации, коллективная карма делает события железобетонно-неизбежными. Будет избран Питер Тарксон.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> А я вот не шучу. Это только кажется, что будущее неизвестно. Если жизнь конкретного человека ещё допускает какие-то вариации, коллективная карма делает события железобетонно-неизбежными. Будет избран Питер Тарксон.


Германн, они еще 2 недели выбирать будут. Поэтому им надо коллективного папу - пусть внутри пробуют и тестируют того кого выбирают.
Вспомнилось про Гарри Поттера и шапку-распределитель в Хогвардсе.

----------


## Нико

> Мантра Ваджрасаттвы очень бы Вам помогла - но Вы всё-таки предпочитаете двигаться в Ваджрный Ад. Очень жаль.


Трудно сказать, кто куда движется. На самом деле....

----------

Александр Серёгин (13.03.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Трудно сказать, кто куда движется. На самом деле....


Центробежная эволюция и прямолинейное восхождение , равновесие в центре ...

Вернемся к Жертвованию. Я бы пожертовал телами которые наблюдаем при восхождении от мира материи . С другой стороны реки я бы пожертвовал обретенным телом и так  туда - сюда по прямой, все заворачивая. что я вам нарисовал?

----------


## Нико

> Вернемся к Жертвованию. Я бы пожертовал телами которые наблюдаем при восхождении от мира материи . С другой стороны реки я бы пожертвовал обретенным телом и так  туда - сюда по прямой, все заворачивая. что я вам нарисовал?


Тут ключевое слово, или, точнее, частица -- БЫ.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Тут ключевое слово, или, точнее, частица -- БЫ.


Да вот эта " БЫ " завист от обстоятельств и той мудрости которой обладаешь. Напрасная жертва никому не угодна. 
О фильм китайский о Тай Чи вспомнился . Там эпизод где монах защищает своим телом  женщину которую бьют военные. А монах уже развил невосприятие боли телом. вот хороший пример.

----------


## Нико

Вот это БЫ отличает бодхисаттву от небодхисаттвы. имхо.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Вот это БЫ отличает бодхисаттву от небодхисаттвы. имхо.


круто!!! То есть Боддхисаттва - уверенная в себе личность, знающая что его обретенное устремлением и заслугами сознание умереть не может.
Что на счет его мнгновенного перерождения?!

----------


## Германн

> Трудно сказать, кто куда движется. На самом деле....


Падший тантрик может успеть в этой жизни раскаяться и очиститься. 
Лить грязь на Ваджраяну - верный способ резко ухудшить карму и уйти в ады.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, они еще 2 недели выбирать будут. Поэтому им надо коллективного папу - пусть внутри пробуют и тестируют того кого выбирают.
> Вспомнилось про Гарри Поттера и шапку-распределитель в Хогвардсе.


Тем не менее, вскоре Римским Папой будет избран Питер Тарксон, чернокожий кардинал из Ганы. 
Это далеко не единственное событие ближайших 20 лет, милостью Гуру-Йидама ставшее мне известным: но на эти дни приходится оно.
К истории буддизма всё это имеет косвенное отношение, но часть буддистов - к сожалению! - живёт на Западе. Буддийские пророчества описывают Азию.

----------


## Германн

http://crimelist.ru/archives/25007-noncrime
"Сперва некоторые подумали, что это какой-то знак, но, как оказалось позднее, речь шла всего лишь о технической неисправности"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> http://crimelist.ru/archives/25007-noncrime
> "Сперва некоторые подумали, что это какой-то знак, но, как оказалось позднее, речь шла всего лишь о технической неисправности"


вот знак - http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=1053585  :Cool:

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Если попытаться увязать воедино недавние сообщения в теме, то, имхо, можно сказать, что среди буддистов имеет место т.н. "религиозная контрабанда", когда буддизм воспринимается в контексте католических моделей. Судите сами: вместо непогрешимого папы, главы всех католиков и наместника бога на Земле- Далай Лама, которого также некоторые считают непогрешимым, арья-бодхисаттвой и даже буддой и при этом, без всяких на то оснований чуть ли не "буддийским Папой", главой всех буддистов мира. Титулы вроде "Его Святейшество", "Его преподобие" и т.д. тоже имеют католическое происхождение, имхо.  :Smilie: 
Ввести бы еще выборность "буддийского папы". которого избирали бы кардиналы и епископы. т.е. разнообразные тулку и ринпоче :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> как ты это пьешь? бррр


Такой кайф. Не иначе, из прошлой жизни - я полюбил этот напиток с первого глотка.

----------


## Ондрий

> Такой кайф. Не иначе, из прошлой жизни - я полюбил этот напиток с первого глотка.


А я как раз возненавидел. Тоже, видать, карма  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Лить грязь на Ваджраяну - верный способ резко ухудшить карму и уйти в ады.





> Тем не менее, вскоре Римским Папой будет избран Питер Тарксон, чернокожий кардинал из Ганы.


М-да.

----------

Германн (14.03.2013), Леонид Ш (13.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Тем не менее, вскоре Римским Папой будет избран Питер Тарксон, чернокожий кардинал из Ганы. 
> Это далеко не единственное событие ближайших 20 лет, милостью Гуру-Йидама ставшее мне известным: но на эти дни приходится оно.


Тем не менее, Римский Папа избран.. но совсем не тот. Вы хорошо перенесли это известие?

----------

Alex (14.03.2013), Вантус (14.03.2013), Германн (14.03.2013), Леонид Ш (14.03.2013), Ондрий (14.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Тем не менее, Римский Папа избран.. но совсем не тот. Вы хорошо перенесли это известие?


Я всегда обожаю такие истории - как же выкрутятся предсказатели и йоги на этот раз?  :Smilie: ))

----------

Alex (14.03.2013), Pema Sonam (14.03.2013), Вантус (14.03.2013), Германн (14.03.2013), Леонид Ш (14.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Иезуит :Smilie:  Италия все наговориться по этому поводу не может - до сих пор во всех программах сидят, мусолят.

Но, вроде, народу итальянскому предварительно нравится :Smilie:  

А Германна все нет :Smilie:

----------

Германн (14.03.2013), Пема Ванчук (14.03.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А Германна все нет


У нас уже скоро рассвет...
Грустит :Cry:

----------

Германн (14.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Тем не менее, Римский Папа избран.. но совсем не тот. Вы хорошо перенесли это известие?


Как ни странно, очень даже хорошо  :Smilie:  То, что меня бес попутал - это всего лишь мой прокол, моя ошибка, и это решаемо практикой Ваджрасаттвы. 
Было бы гораздо хуже, если бы всё действительно пошло по апокалиптичной линии развития. (Мне нужно меньше увлекаться трактатами иноверцев.)
Вантус с Ондрием упустили прекрасный шанс накормить меня калом, по результатам спора - нужно было спорить, нужно было спорить!  :Smilie: 

Я чувствую облегчение.
Хорошо, что всё обошлось.

----------

Александр Серёгин (14.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Иезуит Италия все наговориться по этому поводу не может - до сих пор во всех программах сидят, мусолят.
> Но, вроде, народу итальянскому предварительно нравится 
> А Германна все нет


Рад, что ошибался. У меня не было личных мотивов: обчитался чернушных пророчеств всех времён и народов, от Сивиллы до шаманов Сиу, выявил общие мотивы (страхи людей похожи) - и сделал неверные выводы. Думал, что цивилизации пришёл конец. Сначала переживал по этому поводу, потом смирился, потом научился радоваться жизни перед массовой гибелью (искренне верил в скорый Рагнарёк). Психологически, пожалуй, это объяснимо рядом катастроф в моей карьере, бизнесе, личной жизни и научной деятельности.

Искренне прошу простить, если кого заставил нервничать.

----------


## Германн

> Я всегда обожаю такие истории - как же выкрутятся предсказатели и йоги на этот раз? ))


Да никак. Раз уж я обкакался - значит, обкакался. Ошибся, начитался ложных текстов. Мне искренне казалось, что дело очень плохо, и нужно подсказать единоверцам способы спасения семей в ЧС, и всё такое (рыть землянки, запасать консервы и т.п.) Личных мотивов не было, всего лишь ошибался, и хотел предупредить других.

У меня есть большой недостаток: излишняя эмоциональность и авантюризм. Легко увлекаюсь.
Определённо, прочтение нескольких сотен пророчеств всех стран и народов на пользу мне не пошло. Эпизод мракобесия, увы.

Конечно, буду делать очистительные практики теперь, и каяться за клешинг.

----------

Alex (14.03.2013), Neroli (14.03.2013), Ондрий (14.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (14.03.2013)

----------


## Alex

А вот, кстати, можно у Германна поучиться честно признавать свои проколы.

----------

Германн (14.03.2013), Денис Евгеньев (14.03.2013), Нико (14.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (14.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Фэйл был эпичен.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Фэйл был эпичен.


Тем не менее, мне будет интересно сколько  же проживет человек 76 лет отроду . Дай ему долгих лет жизни, если он от Истины и поведет католиков к внутреннему умиротворению, а не внешнему спокойствию.

На счёт апокалиптичности ))) Аппокалипс в умах - вперед к пониманию происходящего вокруг и отделению зерен от плевел, пониманию что зависит от вас и что вы можете дать позитивного,ведущего к миру вашему соседу. А то что  бездумные  люди воображают, что  можно делать всё и безнаказанно , то тут увы - ошибаются они и страшен их удел.

Кто-то нас спас от метеоритного разрушения...
История переписывается. Кто-то отформатировал матрицу.

----------

